# موتور المياه يخرج مياه صفراء



## armia2006 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

قمت بتركيب موتور مياه جديد لشقتي بالدور السادس
موتور 1 حصان نوعه مارينا ( إيطالي ) مع بالونة كالبيدا ومواسير بولي الشريف
الموتور يعمل بشكل ممتاز منذ أكثر من عام
المشكلة أني ألاحظ عند تشغيل الموتور تصلني مياه لونها أصفر بكمية كبيرة ( تظل حوالي 5 دقائق متواصلة وانا فاتح الحنفية ع الآخر ) هل حد عنده فكرة دي مشكلة ايه
مع ملاحظة أني لو المياه واصلة من غير تشغيل الموتور بتكون كويسة ومفيش فيها لون أصفر
أين المشكلة ؟


----------



## maidi (18 أكتوبر 2012)

السيد الكريم 

أعتقد أن المشكلة سببها عند تشغيل المضخة فسرعة الجريان تسبب عملية جرف ماتحويه الشبكة الرئيسية ( صدأ منحل من السطوح الداخلية لمواسير الشبكة الرئيسية بسبب ركود الماء أثناء أوقات عدم الاستجرار أو نقص الماء في الشبكة ...... ) .
وربما يكون حظك سيئاً تكون أول من يشغل المضخة في المبنى ويزيد سوءاً إذا كانت مضختك الأولى في الأسفل .



تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## maidi (19 أكتوبر 2012)

هناك فكرة أساسية وجود الصدأ ومع الكلور المتبقي في الماء يسبب تلون الماء


----------



## احمد خور (19 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي الكريبم 
المشكلة حسب اعتقادي هي في نوع المادة المصنع منها بشارة الماتور اي من النوع الذي يصدا عندما يبقى فيه ماء


----------



## فقيه العرب (24 أكتوبر 2012)

السبب هو صداء من المواسير او من الماتور نفسه


----------

